# Goat with Stuffy Nose



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

I searched archives and other posts, googled and asked my vet before posting here...everyone either doesnt know about pneumonia vaccines or wants me to give her an antibiotic shot thinking she has congestion in her lungs. Her lungs are completely clear. you can feel this rattle in her nasal area.....i dont care to give antibiotics if its needed but not just as a trial 

We bought a 3 month old nubian, she was fine first day home, second or 3rd day she developed a stuffy sounding nose. Her eyes and watery, no real drainage from her nose..a small amount...and her lungs sound clear. No fever. Eating hay, drinking fine...won't graze...the sound is louder when she puts her head down...so i wondered if this wasnt why she won't graze. 
She was given a pneumonia vaccine before coming to us...i dont know about these and my vet is not familiar with them in goats so could this be a side effect. She's had 5 days of uniprim. no change...no worse either. It sounds like she's snoring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sound clear to you or the vet? Vets can usually tell the little bit of congestion that the average person can't hear. Have you tried Vet Rx? What is uniprim?


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i worked with the vet for a year and can do a few things and did learn the difference in clear lungs and congested so i got that much going for me...uniprim is an antibiotic powder used to treat respiratory problems in horses...which we have so i had some on hand....and was suggested over the phone by our vet. i now work at the hospital again and havent had a day off in quite some time that wasnt a sunday....our vet situation is not the best here for any animal, and for sure livestock...so i end up with alot of phone consultations and texting pics back and forth to a vet i know that moved pretty far away. Hence the year i spent at the clinic just to learn as much as possible. 
You guys, a couple phone vets, google and a few other forums are my first line of figuring out treatment before loading and putting a possible sick animal through a few hours of driving. i dont mean to sound like i'm self medicating my animals online....although i sort of am most of the time. i do consult a vet before treatment


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried a few doses of children's Benadryl? It may be a mild allergy to something, hay or ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Have you tried a few doses of children's Benadryl? It may be a mild allergy to something, hay or ?


I agree I would start there. This sounds exactly like my buck. I noticed his the day after I got him and after battling silent pneumonia jumped on him even though he wasn't raspy. After that I figured the dork broke his nose. Someone suggested allergies so I have him a dose, I can't remember if it was Benadryl or something else but it was noticeably better. Sadly doing that every day was making him into a nasty buck so I just listen to his stuffy but for about 2 years now. It lets up a little in the winter time and worse at this time of year but it doesn't seem to bother him at all it just bothers me


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i read that the benadryl can make them lethargic and look like they're passed out and stuff..it scared me....how did your's react to it. she's a 3 month old nubian doe


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would try Vet Rx.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I want to say it was not Benadryl, it might have been but I'm just not thinking it is. This was close to two years ago so I can't tell you for sure what I used. I haven't heard anything bad about Benadryl though, I see it recommended a lot for possible bug bites and what not


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It does not seem to react to goats like it does people. (The lethargy). I've given children doses to young goat kids and it has helped with the sneezing and stuffiness.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i will look for VetRx and ask our vet if there's another antihistamine. i dont care to use benadryl, i just wanted to hear from someone who had before. this seems like allergies to me...its not been as bad during this rain. i also worried about it being something to do with just having that pneumonia vaccine. i know flu vaccines cause flu like symptoms in people so i wondered if it would be the same


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't think it would be the vaccine. I think feeling blah would been a side effect but not this. I used one kind of vaccine years ago and never had it and now use 2 different ones (one for kids and another kind for adults) and other then a little sore for the kids at the injection site nothing else.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've used benedryl in an adult goat, but not in a kid. I gave 120 pound LaMancha 50mg for a bite/sting. She didn't get the least bit sleepy or slow. I would not hesitate to try it on a kid - especially the children's liquid version. You could drench it quite easily. I would use the same dose as a people kid the same size/weight.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a couple goats with allergy, I use Robitussin DX at twice the label dose for their weight. 
If I remember right, that's what you used as well Jessica. 
You want the Dextromethorphine (sp) without any Tylenol. The cough suppressant that starts with a g is also included and is fine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I have a couple goats with allergy, I use Robitussin DX at twice the label dose for their weight.
> If I remember right, that's what you used as well Jessica.
> You want the Dextromethorphine (sp) without any Tylenol. The cough suppressant that starts with a g is also included and is fine.


Yes!!! I'm pretty sure that's what I had used especially because that stuff is really nasty and he hates the stuff.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i've been doing the benadryl for 3 days now. she just now seems to be clearing up some. it doesnt bother her at all...she tries to suck it from the syringe so she must like the flavor. if its not completely gone by thursday, my next day off, i'll get antibiotic. she's fine otherwise, eating, drinking, very active and talkative. thanks for all the help. i appreciate this site so much


----------

